# Stillare v2



## LandyMan (25/12/14)

Fired up the Stillare v2, plugging in the coils supplied with the atty. Came in at 1.4ohm, wicked with what looks like ecowool. The airflow is almost closed completely, as I like mouth to lung hits.

The flavour is not there like the R2, but I can't really compare as the resistance is double on the Stillare, and the wicking material is different.

What I can say is that the TH is insane with the dual coils, I find myself coughing after every second toot 

I will build some proper coils later and wick with rayon, so I can make a proper comparison between the two atties.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (27/12/14)

At last I got some time to rebuild the coils for the Stillare 

28g Kanthal A1
2mm ID
Resistance: 0.4ohm
Finding: Kicks like a damn mule 

I did 5 wraps around the 2mm, to get to the 0.4ohm. First couple of toots I was coughing and splattering all over the show. I then noticed that the air inlets were not nicely aligned to the coils. Adjusted it to be in line, and airflow open halfway. Much better. I have to do lung hits, as I lose flavour when closing the air inlets for mouth to lung, plus the vape then is also too hot for my liking.





So I am loving this setup now. Beautiful clouds with my 70VG liquid in there, and even though the flavour is not as good as with the RM2, it is still prominent enough for me to keep this setup for quite some time.













@Silver, I used your short-long trick as in the RM2's wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/12/14)

Ah, great coiling and pictures. Enjoy.


----------



## Silver (27/12/14)

Great stuff @LandyMan 
Your coiling looks great - and 0.4 ohms for a dual coil seems like a great place to be


----------



## LandyMan (27/12/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, great coiling and pictures. Enjoy.


Thanks @Andre


Silver said:


> Great stuff @LandyMan
> Your coiling looks great - and 0.4 ohms for a dual coil seems like a great place to be


I like the 0.4 ... friends we were at tonight doesn't necessarily like the big clouds (she's a stinky sucker still, even though she has an evod), so that makes me love it even more :evil:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/12/14)

@LandyMan - very interesting how you used the coils and wick that came with the atty  

Good job on your new dual coil. The coiling is incredibly neat. 

Happy vaping on your new setup! 

PS -Which coil jig is that in the pic?


----------



## Ollie (28/12/14)

@Yiannaki Its a Vape King coil jig bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @LandyMan - very interesting how you used the coils and wick that came with the atty
> 
> Good job on your new dual coil. The coiling is incredibly neat.
> 
> ...


Hey @Yiannaki ... I always try the coils and wicks that come in the box ... just to get a feel for the posts in the atty ... and then once they are in, I might was well give them a go 


Oliver Barry said:


> @Yiannaki Its a Vape King coil jig bro!


Correct @Oliver Barry


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

My factory coils and wicks usually end up in the same place as the wrapping that it came with.


----------



## Ollie (28/12/14)

Arthster said:


> My factory coils and wicks usually end up in the same place as the wrapping that it came with.



Damn Skippy!


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (28/12/14)

I third that but i assume the excitement was the time killer to start playing with the new beauty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (28/12/14)

yeah I waited a long time for decent kit. I want to try it with the proper stuff. just now you use those factory floss for wire builds and feel disappointed with the device. I build my proper kit on it and try it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (28/12/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I third that but i assume the excitement was the time killer to start playing with the new beauty!


Spot on ... only got time 2 days after getting it to sort out proper coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (6/1/15)

Love the Stillare on Jane. Running a 0.5 ohm coil, airflow half open, it is fantastic. The drip tip gets a bit hot, so I swapped the tip to the RM2, and I love the look

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Love the Stillare on Jane. Running a 0.5 ohm coil, airflow half open, it is fantastic. The drip tip gets a bit hot, so I swapped the tip to the RM2, and I love the look



That does look good @LandyMan 

Wide bore drip tips are the way forward!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

